# virtusertable.db Warnings



## planet_fox (29. Okt. 2007)

Haz mir Pflogsum mitgeteilt heute


```
Warnings
--------
  postmap (total: 5)
         1   /etc/postfix/virtusertable.db: duplicate entry: "[EMAIL="info@crm.team"]info@crm.test[/EMAIL]-...
         1   /etc/postfix/virtusertable.db: duplicate entry: "ftp@drag...
         1   /etc/postfix/virtusertable.db: duplicate entry: "@dragona.de"
         1   /etc/postfix/virtusertable.db: duplicate entry: "[EMAIL="ftp@crm.team-b"]ftp@crm.[/EMAIL]...
         1   /etc/postfix/virtusertable.db: duplicate entry: "info@dragon...
```


----------



## Till (29. Okt. 2007)

Hi,

schau bitte mal in der virtusertable nach, ob da im Moment Duplikate drin stehen. Wenn ja, editier mal eine beliebige Emailadresse und warte ein paar Minuten.


----------



## planet_fox (29. Okt. 2007)

kam ich auch schon drauf wenn ich über nano die 
virtulusertable.db öffne kommt das aber mit nem cat seh ich die daten. 


```
^@^@^@^@^A^@^@^@^@^@^@^@a^U^F^@^H^@^@^@^@^P^@^@^@^H^@^@
^@^@^@+^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@wEï¿½^@^B^H^@^@Å   h^^A^@^@^$
ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½H^@^@^@^@^@^@^U^@^@^@^_^@^@^@^O^@^@^@^@^@^@^@ï¿½^H^@^@Ñ
  ï¿½
    ï¿½
      ï¿½
        ï¿½
          d
          Y
          =
          2
          ^S
^@
ï¿½^LÚ¾^Lï¿½^Lï¿½^Lï¿½^Lï¿½^Li^L^^L?^L3^L^U^L^D^L ^KÎ¾^Kï¿½^Kï¿½^Kï¿½^Kï¿½^Ks^Ke^KN^K>^K+^K^W^Kï¿½
ï¿½
  Ä¾
   ï¿½
     ï¿½
       ï¿½
         x
         l
         R
         G
         2
         &
         ^L
```


----------



## Till (29. Okt. 2007)

Schau mal in die virtusertable Datei (ohne .db Endung). Die Version mit .db Endung ist "binäre" Ergebnis, das Postmap erzeugt.


----------



## planet_fox (29. Okt. 2007)

Ok hab editiert, was mir aufgefallen ist ich hab ein paar komische adressen gehabt da waren email adressen zu web nummer zu geordnet die nicht passten

zBsp. so sollte es sein

ftp@webseite.de web90_ftp

ftp@webseite2.de web24_ftp

und so wars

ftp@webseite.de web24

mehrfach woran liegt sowas


----------



## Till (30. Okt. 2007)

Ich befürchte, dass da ein Eintrag in der Tabelle isp_dep falsch oder doppelt vorhanden ist. Poste bitte mal die doc_id der Webseite, bei der ein email-Eintrag doppelt ist und die doc_id von einem User, der doppelt in der virtusertable auftaucht. Ich werde dann versuchen, ein SQL-Statement zu posten, dass die fehlerhaften Einträge anzeigt.


----------

